# Getting a snake. what do i need?



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Well i've gopt some piranha now in a 25 gallon, but im getting a 75 or 55 in about 2 months for them, and i shall have the 25 open for whatever animal i choose. And recently i've been really interested in a pueblan milksnake or a california kingsnake. And i have absolutely nothing for it yet but the aquarium, im just wondering what supplies i would need to have in my tank for it? I'm just new to snakes so i have no clue about how to take care of them, but dont worry i'll make sure i do before i get one.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

ya gonna need a heat rock, light, and some kind of substrate. just look at what the snake needs.. im sure you can find a caresheet on it. anyhow if you need a heat rock ill sell you a big one thats like brandnew for $15. +shipping.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

you sure about the heatrock? i heard they can actually burn the snake?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

The older heat rocks had problems
with "hot spots" they have since been 
redesigned to fix the problem.

But I still do not use them, a under tank heater 
will be just fine.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> But I still do not use them, a under tank heater
> will be just fine.
> [snapback]1161760[/snapback]​


Right, "hot rocks" are obselete. All serious reptile keepers use UTHs (Under Tank Heaters) and/or overhead heat emiters. Personally, I am partial to ceramic heat emitters on shallow tanks (below 12").

I would say the most important aspect to snake keeping is establishing a "heat gradient". That is, one side of your tank remains at about room temperature while the other side is heated. The snake will choose which side it needs to be on to acquire the temperature it needs at the moment.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

yea i read about it, and how exactly should i do that, put the under tank heater one side, but not the other? And i just looked at a care sheet for the pueblan milksnake.. and it said it didnt need light? And i have a canopy on my 25 that im going to use, should i just use that for lighting?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

bjmarche said:


> Well i've gopt some piranha now in a 25 gallon, but im getting a 75 or 55 in about 2 months for them, and i shall have the 25 open for whatever animal i choose. And recently i've been really interested in a pueblan milksnake or a california kingsnake. And i have absolutely nothing for it yet but the aquarium, im just wondering what supplies i would need to have in my tank for it? I'm just new to snakes so i have no clue about how to take care of them, but dont worry i'll make sure i do before i get one.
> [snapback]1161307[/snapback]​


Here's a link on Kingsnakes and Milksnakes that I found very helpful when I was doing some reading on Kingsnakes.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

To get started, use your 25 gallon. Buy a UTH( under tank heater) made by Zoo Med er whatever you choose. Stick the under tank heater UNDER one side of the tank, this is where the snake can keep warm. You will also need something like a lamp dimmer to reduce the temperature as by just pluging in the UTH.. the temps will be to hot, and could burn your snake.

Thats the main part... the rest is just substrate, water, and a hide or 2 for your snake. Make sure you put a hide over your heat pad... this way your snake can keep warm, and it can hide from you and will feel safe.

Theres lots to learn about keeping snakes, however they are an easy animal to care for. Dont be lazy, clean up after your snake, and it will be healthy.

Do more research on the net, get your cage set up.. once thats done and the temps are good, get your snake.. then POST SOME PICS!

Heres my setup to give ideas, and my female ball python.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

You will also need something like a lamp dimmer to reduce the temperature as by just pluging in the UTH.. the temps will be to hot, and could burn your snake.

OK so should i use the light on the canopy of the aquarium? or should i buy some other type of lighting? i'll get the dimmer and i'll be getting the snake around christmas time, so no pics til then.

And man that is a nice set up you got there, beautiful snake too.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

DC_Cichlid said:


> Make sure you put a hide over your heat pad... this way your snake can keep warm, and it can hide from you and will feel safe.
> [snapback]1162490[/snapback]​


I dont put my hide box over my uth, if your snake 
wants to be warmer it will lay over the uth itself
If you put the hide box over the uth it might get too
warm. mine is on the opposite side of the tank


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Each snake is different, so once you choose one, read up on that specific snakes needs. My honduran milk snake needs very little. I have a 60W ZooMed Daylight Blue Bulb for heat and thats it. He is in a 10g and his temp ranges from 75 to 85. We keep our house temp at 70, but the room he is in never gets under 72 even at night, so he is fine at night. He has a hide in the middle of his tank(closer to the light). His substrate is Aspen shavings that he can hide under if he wants to. His dish of water is close to the center as well(closer to the not light side).


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you put a hide over your heat pad... this way your snake can keep warm, and it can hide from you and will feel safe.
> ...


 maybe put two hides in there? one in each place? to see where he likes it more? i could keep both in there or just for a short period of time, just to see what he likes. And i'll remove the one he doesnt use.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> DC_Cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you put a hide over your heat pad... this way your snake can keep warm, and it can hide from you and will feel safe.
> ...


Ball Pythons are very shy. Some ball pythons would rather hide on a cool side, then have no hide and lay in a warm spot. This causing the snake to take longer to digest its food, getting very stressed out, not eating, and causing problems with shedding.. etc.

Your snake most likley comes out at night to the warm spot, so it cant be seen. Maybe im wrong psychofish...?

If you keep your temps at a good hot spot temperature, (90F) then 24 hours of heat will not affect your snake, or harm it. Your snake will digest its food faster tho, and will need to be fed more often.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Our guys really don't hide much at all. When we got our first Ball we kept him in a glass terrerium setup and he NEVER came out except very rarely. Now that he's in the tanslucent tub rack system, he eats better, is much less "freaky" and shy, and never cowers in the corner or hides. The same goes for all our snakes, but they went right to the rack system when we got them.

We don't use heat during the summer months as our house stays pretty darn warm unless you're right next to the A/C. The snakes are off in a side-room that's shared with the Beardie habitats so you can imagine how much heat is thrown off by 5 75watt halogen lights! Yowza! During the winter months each rack is heated with flex watt or heat rope for either belly heat or back heat.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

damn thats like excatally the size of mine


----------

